# Trout and Drum spring time trip



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Starting to plan my spring time trip to Oak Island. When should I plan to go down for Trout and Black/Red drum? When is the standard time for them to begin feeding in spring?


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Dunno about oak island in particular but I'm planning on hitting hatteras mid-late April for drum. If you can adjust your timing best luck would be checking water temps.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Sorry still new to saltwater fishing. What are the desired water temps for drum and trout ?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Got Fish? said:


> Sorry still new to saltwater fishing. What are the desired water temps for drum and trout ?


60-68 degrees

When the Dogwoods are in bloom go fishing.

If you do not have Dogwoods around you head down late March early April.

If you want to be sure to get on them, move down in Early March and Stay until December 31 2016


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Garboman said:


> 60-68 degrees
> 
> When the Dogwoods are in bloom go fishing.
> 
> ...


I like the idea of staying march to December  .

One last question, is there a website i can use to check water temps. There are no dogwoods near me.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Got Fish? said:


> One last question, is there a website i can use to check water temps?


Here you go, Buddy . . .

Scroll down about halfway for Ocean Temperature .

*http://www.surfline.com/surf-report/oak-island-southeast_5243/*
*
https://surffisher.wordpress.com/north-carolina-water-temperature-trends/*

Tight Lines ! ! !


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Got Fish? said:


> I like the idea of staying march to December  .
> 
> One last question, is there a website i can use to check water temps. There are no dogwoods near me.


You want to pay attention to the wind.

Wherever you decide to fish, you want the wind in your face and in the Spring in NC a wind from Southerly directions brings warmer water in.

More importantly you need to be able to quit your job on a moment's notice so that you do not get hung up fishing only weekends and Holidays...I fished the OBX straight for ten years when I was younger and my only regret is that I did not fish twenty years straight

Staying through December is really the only way to get on the fish and stay on them, it would be good to head to Hatteras if you are really looking for giant red drum, everyone knows that SE NC has only 30-40 pounders




Actually the SE NC had one epic Drum run last Fall, I am sure they will add to my estimate of poundage


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

You are right Garbo, lots of them that size. A few bigger. 30 to 40 pulls pretty good. Especially when it's been awhile sense you have caught any.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok, does it matter that Oak Island is and East-West beach? or is a southernly wind still good for an east-west beach


----------



## VaFHB (Jul 5, 2014)

Ive had most of my early spring success in mid - march around the inlets on an outgoing tide because the water that is near the inlet in the sound gets warmed up and then dumped into the waters up and down the beaches of the inlet which invigorates the fish. Fish the outgoing tide near inlets - you'll find fish.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for the advice!! This will definitely help me out!! :fishing:


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Well since I've retired I'm planning my spring trip to OBX. Will be going down April 10th and staying until May 10th. Will be taking my 5th wheel and staying at Hatteras Sands. Quick access to Ocracoke ferry where I do most of my fishing.


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

Papa-T said:


> Well since I've retired I'm planning my spring trip to OBX. Will be going down April 10th and staying until May 10th. Will be taking my 5th wheel and staying at Hatteras Sands. Quick access to Ocracoke ferry where I do most of my fishing.


30 days fishing in OBX, sounds like a great way to spend your retirement.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Yea looking forward to being able to take my time instead of slamming my fishing in relentlessly. Usually stay down near Rodanthe but have gotten tired of the 45 minute drive to the ferry. And have tried staying on Ocracoke but it just doesn't fit my budget so I think this is a good fit and close to the ferry. Just the wife and two little dogs. OBX or bust........LOL


----------

